# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2016



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2016 às 00:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2016 às 21:27)

Boa Noite,
Outubro começa com uma manhã fria e com nevoeiro, o dia foi muito agradável, nuvens altas sempre presentes, o pôr do sol foi lindo mas não consegui fotografar 
Máx: *25,2ºC*
Min:* 12,7ºC
*
Agora estão *18,1ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## trovoadas (2 Out 2016 às 22:06)

Boas estive em Monchique hoje e a vegetação está seca mas seca. Até os "Aloés" sofrem, alguns já quase mortos.
Dia agradável, mais fresco em relação aos demais e com algum vento mas em zonas abrigadas e mais baixas parecia Verão.  Ao final da tarde estava bem fresquinho no alto da Fóia. 
Quanto ao incêndio foi mesmo descarado o local onde começou praticamente à viste de todos...enfim 
Na floresta há muito material para limpar e demasiado eucalipto. É inconcebível!


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2016 às 22:59)

o ano vai com 71 noites tropicais na estação de Faro - Aeroporto. 

1 em maio
11 em junho
22 em julho
24 em agosto
12 em setembro

e pra já 1 em outubro.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2016 às 23:08)

Boas,
Máx: *24,4ºC*
Min: *8,7ºC*

Agora estão *12,7ºC* e o vento é nulo. Mínima bem baixa em perspetiva, espero que não apareça nevoeiro ou vento.
Nos próximos dias as máximas vão voltar á casa dos 30ºC mas as mínimas vão-se manter baixas, as típicas grandes amplitudes térmicas de inicio de outono.
*

*


----------



## Thomar (3 Out 2016 às 10:11)

Temperatura mínima bem fresca por aqui, foi *+7,1ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2016 às 19:14)

Boa Tarde,
Inicio de dia bastante frio mas o resto do dia andei com o casaco ás costas  De notar a grande diferença de temperatura de Arronches para Portalegre, por volta das 7:30h quando sai de Arronches estavam 7ºC, quando cheguei por volta das 8h a Portalegre estavam 16ºC. Não fiquei muito espantado pois já não é a primeira vez.
Máx: *29,1ºC*
Min: *6,8ºC
*
Uma foto do pôr do sol tirada á pouco:




Agora estão *19,7ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Máxima de hoje de *25ºc,* para variar céu limpo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2016 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, com calor mas as noites já são mais fresquinhas.

Máxima: 26.2ºC
mínima: 15.1ºC
actual: 18.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2016 às 20:22)

Boas,
Máx: *30,1ºC*
Min: *7,9ºC
*
Agora estão* 17,7ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2016 às 21:17)

Por Vendas Novas, sol e máxima de 29°C...atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2016 às 14:21)

Por Vendas Novas, dia de sol e temperatura atual de 25 °C
Mínima de 13°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2016 às 14:39)

Boas,
Mínima de *8,1ºC *
Agora estão* 31,8ºC* e o vento é muito fraco, céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas. Dia de verão! 
Começa aquela altura chata em que não sabemos o que vestir pois em casa já está frio mas na rua está calor  dentro de casa o termómetro marca já 19ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2016 às 17:46)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia de verão...
Só não entendi porque é que fecharam tão cedo as piscinas com este verão, ao menos sempre dava uns mergulhos


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2016 às 22:09)

Boa Noite,
Máx: *32,2ºC*
Min:* 8,1ºC *
Todos os dias temos os restos das frentes a dar um pôr do sol bonito, hoje visto de Portalegre:








Desculpem a qualidade mas foi tirada com o telemóvel.

Tatual: *18,1ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Boas,
Máx: *29,8ºC*
Min: *8,6ºC
*
Agora sigo com *15,1ºC *e uma ligeira brisa por isso a temperatura vai descendo devagar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui mais um dia de verão...
> Só não entendi porque é que fecharam tão cedo as piscinas com este verão, ao menos sempre dava uns mergulhos



É como acabarem a época balnear a 30 de Setembro,na maior parte do Algarve excepto Albufeira, quando o calor continua e as praias têm pessoal e depois acontecem afogamentos porque as praias não são vigiadas, isto é outra aberração, como a época dos incêndios ter datas.  

Ontem, à tarde fui à praia, estava-se bem na praia com a água ainda quentinha e já sem nadadores salvadores, isto numa zona turística como o Algarve, é no mínimo ridículo. Mas, o governo está mais preocupado em arranjar taxas e taxinhas e no resto continuamos atrasados. É, como só começar a 1 de Junho, quando em Maio já faz calor de assar frangos em alguns anos.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calorzinho.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia

Manhã bem fresquinha em Arronches, com nevoeiro/neblina , mas dois kms antes era o sol que ditava a sua lei. Enquanto viajava desde Portalegre, onde não se notava que estava tanto frio, cheguei a registar no termómetro do carro uns maravilhosos 7 ºC 
Aqui vos deixo uma pequena recordação desta bela manhã de Outono


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2016 às 17:04)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou com nevoeiro não muito intenso, havia mais á volta da vila e só começou a entrar por volta das 7h, por isso a mínima ainda desceu bem. No caminho para Portalegre, em pouco mais de 2km começou a aparecer o sol e foi assim até Portalegre.
Máx:* 28,5ºC *
Min: *6,8ºC*

Tatual:* 26,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2016 às 01:39)

Boa Madrugada!!
A noite segue já bem fria, mínima bastante baixa em perspetiva. 
Sigo com *8,9ºC* e o vento é nulo  Inversão forte, não esperava que descesse tanto.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2016 às 14:49)

Boas,
Mínima bem baixa, foi de *5,6ºC *no local de forte inversão chega a ser menos 3ºC ou até mais que aqui. Quando chegar o frio a sério, vou ter mesmo que fazer alguns registos naquele local.
Agora estão* 27,4ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2016 às 02:55)

Boas,
A máxima foi de *29,1ºC*

Vim da rua á pouco e o céu estava limpo, agora já está muito nublado  por nuvens baixas. Estão *11,7ºC* mas a sensação é mais baixa, vento fraco de NW e 94% HR


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2016 às 13:27)

Boas,
O dia começou com nevoeiro que persistiu até por volta das 10h.
Mínima de *10,7ºC
*
Agora o dia segue bastante agradável com *22,3ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2016 às 21:27)

Boa Noite,
A máxima de hoje já foi mais normal para outubro, foi de* 24,7ºC* 
Agora vento nulo e estão *14,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2016 às 21:57)

Por Vendas Novas máxima de 24°C, com céu limpo
Mínima de 9°C
Atual de 16°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2016 às 22:32)

primeiro dia verdadeiramente agradável...

não estava aquele calor de verão.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2016 às 23:39)

joselamego disse:


> Por Vendas Novas máxima de 24°C, com céu limpo
> Mínima de 9°C
> Atual de 16°C
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk



joselamego por acaso também tive máxima de 24*C mas a mínima ficou pelos 11*C. Neste momento sigo com 13.9*C


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2016 às 21:21)

Boa noite, por Vendas Novas máxima de 25°C e mínima de 12°C
Atual de 17°C
A manhã acordou com o céu encoberto, depois veio sol

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2016 às 21:25)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou com bastante nevoeiro que só se dissipou a meio da manhã. A tarde foi agradável.
Máx: *24,8ºC*
Min: *8,6ºC
*
Tatual: *14,8ºC*

Venha de lá a chuva que tanta falta faz.


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2016 às 21:26)

Brunomc disse:


> joselamego por acaso também tive máxima de 24*C mas a mínima ficou pelos 11*C. Neste momento sigo com 13.9*C


Amanhã por esta hora já teremos a bendita chuva , Bruno.

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2016 às 19:30)

Boas,
Mais um dia com nevoeiro e que persistiu até ao final da manhã. Ao pôr do sol já havia muitas nuvens no horizonte.
Vendo o radar a frente não é nada de jeito para o sul, só para não variar.
*16,6ºC*


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2016 às 21:37)

dia de sol, ventoso mas agradável.
Espera-se que chova durante a noite.


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2016 às 23:36)

Por Vendas Novas já chove, com 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2016 às 00:00)

Foi um bom dia de sol com nevoeiro matinal. Por agora está bom de vento


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2016 às 00:12)

Boas,
Chove moderado  primeira frente a passar!
*14,9°C  *


----------



## talingas (12 Out 2016 às 00:22)

Por Portalegre chove fraco desde as 23 horas.. Sigo com 2,7mm acumulados. 13,1°C. Vento fraco.


----------



## chispe (12 Out 2016 às 00:27)

Alguém me sabe dizer se chove em beja? E se existe alguma estação perto para ver os mm?


----------



## talingas (12 Out 2016 às 00:32)

chispe disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se chove em beja? E se existe alguma estação perto para ver os mm?



https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJABEJ2


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Out 2016 às 03:11)

Chove moderado por quarteira


----------



## MikeCT (12 Out 2016 às 07:35)

A frente rendeu 2,6mm em Faro cidade..
O pós frontal não me parece que dê grande coisa aqui no sul


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2016 às 08:44)

Bom dia,
Madrugada de chuva.
Neste momento não chove mas está um nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## talingas (12 Out 2016 às 11:33)

O acumulado atingiu os 10,8mm. Por agora chuvisca fraquinho, com 14,3°C. Mantém-se o nevoeiro cerrado. Vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2016 às 15:35)

Boas,
Choveu bem de madrugada...ando á nora com os acumulados porque infelizmente a estação que seguia para dados de precipitação desapareceu á mais de um mês.
Ao longo da manhã foram caindo alguns aguaceiros.
Agora aproxima-se outro, mas já muito dissipado, vamos ver o que ainda vem ao longo da tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Céu a ficar bastante negro:




*17,8ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Out 2016 às 17:17)

Boas Malta,

V.R.S.A. 

A frente rendeu 2.2mm (uma fartura). Entretanto o pós frontal a passar ao largo.

Venha a próxima que esta não rendeu nada!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2016 às 17:38)

Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2016 às 17:47)

Chove bem, belo final de tarde


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2016 às 17:55)

Má altura para as pilhas da minha estação falharem, portanto estou sem dados daí. Mas parece que vai ser um final de tarde animado.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2016 às 17:58)

Chove bem boas rajadas, *16,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2016 às 20:03)

Boas,
Parou agora de chover, belo final de tarde/início de noite. Deu mais chuva do que a frente de madrugada, o acumulado do dia já deve andar na casa dos 20mm, foram mais de 2 horas a chover intensamente sem parar. Já deu para aliviar um pouco a situação, as duas principais ribeiras já voltaram a correr razoavelmente.
A máxima não passou dos *18,4ºC *
Agora estão* 12,7ºC*  (mínima até ao momento)


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2016 às 20:42)

Por aqui também não chove á uns bons minutos.
O acumulado na EMA é de 30.6mm até ás 19UTC, boa rega.


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2016 às 20:47)

Boas, por Vendas Novas foi uma madrugada e início da manhã com boa chuvada...Ao fim dia também choveu bem...
Já deu pelo menos para as terras não estarem tão secas .
Máxima de 18°C e mínima de 12°C
Pressão a 1003 hpa
Temperatura atual de 15°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2016 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros dispersos. 

O IPMA, a colocar o aviso amarelo para aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, deve ser para rir, só pode.    Quando, vier chuva forte a valer, metem aviso vermelho ou então, não lançam nenhum como é habitual. 

O único lugar, que choveu bem durante 5/10 minutos foi em Sagres, por volta das 15 h e segundo o IPMA acumulou 2.5 mm, de resto, só apanhei um aguaceiro por volta das 12h em Lagoa. 

Por aqui, o dia rendeu 3 mm.


----------



## talingas (12 Out 2016 às 21:29)

Por aqui as últimas 24h renderam 18,3mm. Por agora já não chove e sigo com 11,6°C.  Vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2016 às 23:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros dispersos.
> 
> O IPMA, a colocar o aviso amarelo para aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, deve ser para rir, só pode.    Quando, vier chuva forte a valer, metem aviso vermelho ou então, não lançam nenhum como é habitual.
> 
> ...



A frente de Setembro rendeu mais! Muito fraco por aqui vale mesmo só pela humidade. Frentes de Noroeste é mais do mesmo por estas bandas já nenhuma rende.


----------



## Thomar (13 Out 2016 às 10:36)

Bom dia!
Anteontem choveu à noite por aqui, às 22h choveu chuva fraca durante 5 minutos e por volta das 23H30 choveu fraco a moderado durante cerca de duas horas, deu para matar algumas saudades da chuva.
Ontem à tarde houve trovoada , ouvi uns 8 a 10 trovões (que aqui onde me encontro não consegui ver nenhum raio), mas ouve um muito próximo apenas a uma distancia entre os 500m e o 700m de casa, foi um estalo bem interessante .
Não vi o raio mas o céu iluminou-se e apenas um 1,5s a 2s ouviu-se bem o estalar do trovão e mais foi uma descarga pouco potente.
Não tinha hípotese de fotografar ou filmar... 
Foi das descargas mais próximas que já presenciei.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2016 às 12:39)

Boas,
Hoje o dia segue sem chuva para já.
Ontem a precipitação rendeu *23.5mm.*
Nestes 2 últimos dias rendeu *34mm*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Out 2016 às 17:21)

Duas fotos de hoje no percurso Lisboa - Alentejo.
A2 às 15:30 perto da Marateca a ir pra sul:



Chegada a Évora tudo alagado e o panorama era este:


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2016 às 17:40)

Boa tarde

Por Arronches, o Sol voltou agora após vários episódios de aguaceiros breves e com alguma intensidade. Pena o pós-frontal da instabilidade de ontem não traga mais precipitação. Mas, mesmo assim, já é melhor do que nada.
De resto o dia foi alternado entre nuvens, sol, algum vento e temperaturas bem agradáveis, rondando os 18º/20º.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2016 às 19:43)

Boas,
Tarde com alguns aguaceiros. E foi o fim deste evento,venha o próximo, que ainda é necessária muita chuva!

Agora céu muito nublado e estão *15,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2016 às 21:04)

Por Vendas Novas alguns aguaceiros alternando com abertas de sol...Máxima de 21°C e mínima de 11°C
Atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2016 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens e nada mais.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima: 13.5ºC

Faz hoje 27 anos, que metade de Olhão estava completamente inundado. Que saudades do Outono de 1989, numa altura em que ainda chovia a valer no Algarve.  Embora, o 1 de Novembro do ano passado tenha sido quase parecido ao 13 de Outubro, mas foi em Albufeira.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2016 às 20:23)

Boas,
O dia começou com algum nevoeiro mas depressa se dissipou, de resto foi um dia fresco e de céu limpo.
Máx: *20,3°C* 
Min: *10,8°C* 

Agora estão *12,3°C* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2016 às 00:08)

Boas,
Ainda cheguei a ter nova mínima, ficou-se pelos *8,2ºC*
Agora *8,0ºC*, vento nulo e céu limpo, mínima bem baixa em perspetiva. Não esperava que descesse tanto.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2016 às 11:54)

Bom Dia,
Por aqui a mínima desceu até aos *5,6ºC*
Agora céu limpo, há apenas algumas nuvens no horizonte, *18,1ºC* e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2016 às 12:35)

Outubro será um mês seco no algarve... bem diferente do ano passado.
Dificuldades em perceber qualquer mudança a médio prazo.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2016 às 16:55)

Por Vendas Novas sol e algumas nuvens , com temperatura atual de 22°C
A mínima foi de 10°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2016 às 18:45)

Boas,
O dia foi bastante agradável, durante a tarde apareceu uma carrada de formigas de asas, costuma-se dizer que é sinal de chuva mas as previsões estão tão confusas que já nem sei 
Máx: *23,4ºC *
Min: *5,6ºC
*
Agora* 16,6ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## PTG (15 Out 2016 às 20:07)

Hoje, em Portalegre, tivemos uma máxima de 19,0°C e uma mínima de 11,8°C. Neste momento estão 17,0°C.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2016 às 03:12)

Boa Madrugada!
Sigo com *9,7ºC* e céu com algumas nuvens, vento nulo.
Hoje a lua tinha um círculo à volta, estava longe, é sinal de chuva já lá vão dois sinais, só falta aparecerem salamandras á roda da estrada


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2016 às 18:53)

Agora por aqui não se passa nada, já caíram alguns pingos isolados há 1h e1h30m, o grosso da precipitação (tal como previsto) passa-se um bocadinho mais a norte...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2016 às 19:26)

Boas,
Dia de céu muito nublado, principalmente de tarde, agora ao final do dia estava a ameaçador mas disso não passa.
Máx: *23,8ºC *
Min: *8,2ºC 
*
Agora a chuva vão passando toda a norte, região sul totalmente a seco, o habitual.
Tatual: *17,7ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2016 às 19:36)

Aqui vão caindo uns pingos, vamos ver se a chuva está de regresso amanhã por aqui como os modelos apontam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2016 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. A noite já é fresquinha. Os dias continuam agradáveis.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 11.0ºC
actual: 17.0ºC


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2016 às 21:38)

Por Vendas Novas céu nublado, apenas o sol aparecia algumas vezes....a máxima foi de 24°C e mínima de 12°C
Atual temperatura de 19°C
Pressão atmosférica de 1019 hPa
Humidade relativa de 78%

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2016 às 17:22)

Por Vendas Novas céu nublado, nem faz sol nem chuva ...Temperatura atual de 21°C e mínima de 15°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2016 às 18:19)

Boas,
Por aqui tivemos chuva fraca logo pela manhã mas depressa parou, nas estações da zona acumulou 0.1mm  o resto do dia foi a pasmaceira do costume, nem chove nem faz sol.
O que vale é que as temperaturas são agradáveis...
Máx:* 24,3ºC*
Min: *13,4ºC 
*
Tatual:* 21,0ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2016 às 18:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui tivemos chuva fraca logo pela manhã mas depressa parou, nas estações da zona acumulou 0.1mm  o resto do dia foi a pasmaceira do costume, nem chove nem faz sol.
> O que vale é que as temperaturas são agradáveis...
> Máx:* 24,3ºC*
> ...


Aqui a chuva foi a mesma 0.1mm e o ECM até tinha dado alguma chuva para hoje para aqui... devemos apanhar os restos


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2016 às 18:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui a chuva foi a mesma 0.1mm e o ECM até tinha dado alguma chuva para hoje para aqui... devemos apanhar os restos


Só para não variar  o GFS prevê chuva agora para a noite, mas parece-me que não vem nada.
_______
Céu mais carregado neste momento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2016 às 21:34)

Deixem lá, que a chuva para a semana também irá desaparecer e a depressão ainda vai subir mais de latitude e encher mais um bocadinho. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com boas abertas e teve mais calorzinho.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2016 às 22:07)

Não me recordo de um inicio de Outono assim tão seco... estamos a 17 de Outubro e não há um cabelo de erva a nascer. Diz bem do que tem chovido por aqui. 
Hoje para variar senti calor esteve abafado devido à humidade e a manhã esteve mais amena.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2016 às 23:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Não me recordo de um inicio de Outono assim tão seco... estamos a 17 de Outubro e não há um cabelo de erva a nascer. Diz bem do que tem chovido por aqui.
> Hoje para variar senti calor esteve abafado devido à humidade e a manhã esteve mais amena.



Ai ai, essa memória.  O ano que registaste no fórum, o Outono foi super seco, depois tivemos um Inverno bem molhado.

Outubro de 2009: 11 mm
Novembro de 2009: 9 mm


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2016 às 23:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ai ai, essa memória.  O ano que registaste no fórum, o Outono foi super seco, depois tivemos um Inverno bem molhado.
> 
> Outubro de 2009: 11 mm
> Novembro de 2009: 9 mm


Lembro-me desse outono, não foi mesmo nada de jeito em termos de chuva, e até mesmo no caso das temperaturas, lembro-me de no dia de todos os santos andar quase com roupa de verão. Entretanto a partir do grande nevão que ocorreu aqui na zona no dia 10 de janeiro de 2010, o resto do inverno foi bastante chuvoso, com várias cheias.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2016 às 12:16)

Boas,
Hoje está um dia algo abafado e ameno já alguns dias que não sentia isto... está bom para a apanha da castanha por estes lados


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2016 às 18:13)

Dia de algum sol e nuvens altas!
Maxima de 27°C e mínima de 15°C
Humidade relativa de 58%
Pressão atmosférica de 1021 hPa
O próximo fim semana , segundo os dois principais modelos, deverá trazer alguma chuva para todo o país !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Boas,
Dia de quase verão por aqui, nuvens altas todo o dia a tornar o ambiente mais abafado. 
Máx: *27,3ºC*
Min: *16,5ºC 
*
A ver se é a partir deste fim de semana que chove como deve de ser, já não se pode com esta pasmaceira de tempo seco.

Agora estão* 20,1ºC* e o vento é fraco de leste.


----------



## PTG (19 Out 2016 às 19:53)

Por cá continua tempo "quente". Hoje em Portalegre máxima de 24,2°C e mínima, quase tropical, de 19,8°C.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2016 às 20:09)

Boas,
Dia com muitas nuvens e quente...
Máx: *28,3ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC *
Tinha mínimas assim no verão em dias de 40ºC 
A erva já vai aparecendo muito timidamente. Começou a altura de lavrar os terrenos e de fazer queimadas.

Estão *21,3ºC *neste momento, muito fora do normal para esta hora em pleno outubro.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2016 às 21:30)

Por Vendas Novas céu com nuvens altas, máxima de 27°C e mínima de 15°C
Atual de 19,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2016 às 21:01)

Manhã de nevoeiro e tarde de sol com nuvens altas...máxima de 24°C e mínima de 13°C
Atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2016 às 23:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado. 

Máxima: 24.7ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC

Hoje fui para o Alentejo e a paisagem é medonha. 

A barragem de Odeleite está com um nível baixo, é algo assustador, mas ainda falta o Outono e o Inverno, seria preocupante se tivéssemos em Maio.

Toda a paisagem do sudeste do país é assustadora, mas fiquei chocado foi entre Mértola e Castro Verde, aonde as vacas estavam a pastar num terreno só com pedras e nada mais e o auto-tanque dos bombeiros a encherem um reservatório aonde os animais vão beber água. 

A chuva que vai cair entre sábado e 3ª feira vai atenuar alguma coisa, mas não vai solucionar nada, é preciso um Inverno chuvoso para solucionar o problema da falta de água no Baixo Alentejo (interior). A seguir, a esse período não se vislumbra mais nada nos modelos. 

O problema já não é a seca meteorológica, mas sim a seca hidrológica essa sim, é muito mais grave. A ribeira do Vascão corre mas é apenas um fio de água.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2016 às 14:34)

Céu nublado e temperatura atual de 20°C
Logo noite já deverá começar a chover !!!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2016 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui o dia de ontem e hoje amanheceram com nevoeiro, hoje persistiu durante mais tempo, a meio da manhã caiu uma morrinha. 
Agora céu nublado e estão *21,1ºC *


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2016 às 15:02)

Já se vê chuva a entrar na costa sul e Algarve...


----------



## aoc36 (21 Out 2016 às 15:14)

Em Sagres deve estar a chover bem


----------



## sielwolf (21 Out 2016 às 15:46)

Chove em Monchique

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Out 2016 às 17:28)

V.R.S.A.

Já chuvisca por aqui tambem!


----------



## Smota (21 Out 2016 às 20:01)

Boa noite , por aqui depois de um dia cinzento, chuviscou uns segundos e nada mais. Vamos ver o que se passa nas próximas horas!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2016 às 21:17)

Boas,
Céu ameaçador ao final do dia, vamos ver o que vem ai. Por agora vai apenas pingando, chuva a sério só espero a partir do meio da madrugada, mas já há chuva na zona de Évora a vir nesta direção, a ver se não se dissipa. Estão* 17,6ºC* e o vento é nulo


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2016 às 21:53)

Temperatura atual de 19°C
Céu muito nublado
De madrugada já deve chover....

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2016 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado.
> 
> Máxima: 24.7ºC
> mínima: 17.8ºC
> ...



A Barragem do Monte da Rocha em Ourique está tão baixa que conseguimos ir visitar uma aldeia que ficou submersa quando ela foi construída. A água que vem da "suposta" nascente do Sado, não existe. Se não fossem algumas ribeiras da zona, a barragem estaria vazia.

São muitas as zonas que não têm pastagem para os animais, a paisagem está completamente seca. Há aldeias a receberem camiões de água todos os dias. A coisa por aqui está bem negra, por isso é que convinha vir um inverno de jeito, que ajudasse o Alentejo, porque no ultimo inverno se choveu um mês no total deve ter sido muito.

Quanto ao evento que aí vem... espero bem que chova decentemente nos proximos dias, porque se for como hoje e na semana passada, só vai servir para molhar o chão


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2016 às 23:15)

Três trovões até agora... em 5min.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2016 às 23:22)

vamm disse:


> Três trovões até agora... em 5min.


~
Onde?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2016 às 23:28)

O GFS nem acerta na última saída. O ECM tem estado mais certinho. Pelo menos, tem acertado na precipitação até agora.

Sigo com 3 mm e vai chovendo. Em Faro (cidade), já vai nos 5.0 mm.

Vamos ver, o Foreca prevê trovoada a partir das 5 h da manhã.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2016 às 23:39)

ecobcg disse:


> ~
> Onde?


Não era perto daqui, porque só ouvi o ronco.


----------



## aoc36 (21 Out 2016 às 23:58)

O Dia acaba com 17.1mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2016 às 00:21)

V.R.S.A.

Chove torrencial com vento!

Edit: ... e continua!


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2016 às 00:58)

Já chove em Vendas Novas...
temperatura atual de 17,5°C
Pressão a 1008 hPa
Humidade relativa de 89%

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (22 Out 2016 às 08:01)

Mais uma voltinha e mais um fiasco. Não tem chovido nada demais.

Pode ser que o próximo seja melhor. Só o facto de não estar um calor agoniante já é bom.

Estas situações só agravam ainda mais a seca severa que por aqui há, os terrenos fazem bastante pó e as barragens estão cada vez mais baixas e não se perspectiva chuva.
Há rios já com alguma dimensão que estão completamente secos.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2016 às 08:51)

Bom dia,
Muita chuva tem caído por aqui. A agua é tanta que nem 1 mm ainda choveu.
Bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Que grande fiasco, não choveu nada! Todos os modelos erraram nisto, o melhor dia de chuva para aqui já foi por água abaixo.
Depois desta enorme desilusão só já acredito quando vir, tanto alarme para nada. a secura mantém-se.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2016 às 10:24)

noite de aguaceiros alguns moderados e 2 trovoadas...

cerca de 10,0mm portanto dentro do que se esperava.

há zonas da andaluzia ocidental com quase 100mm.


----------



## frederico (22 Out 2016 às 11:08)

Chove torrencialmente na Manta Rota e arredores. Não vai ficar muito atrás da província de Huelva.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2016 às 12:39)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias,

Por aqui a abençoada agua vai caindo de forma forte e grossa. Um outro trovão ao longe e vento fraco.

Acabou de cair mais um forte aguaceiro com boa duração... algumas ruas alagadas.

Há muito que já não chovia assim... Está a ser acima das expectativas por aqui... em termos de precipitação!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2016 às 12:57)

Boas,
Por aqui, assim que escrevi o meu último post começou a chover com bastante intensidade, ainda persistiu durante meia hora +/-.
Agora cai um aguaceiro fraco. Estão-se a desenvolver várias células, vamos ver se a tarde vai ser animada.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2016 às 13:09)

Finalmente á pouco choveu bem... tinha alguma pedra á mistura.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2016 às 13:46)

Recomeça a chover bem. Não tenho dados de temperatura, que estou sem estação.


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 13:59)

E as fotos onde estão???

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2016 às 14:04)

Boa célula que acabou por passar por aqui, descarregou bem em pouco tempo... o dia de hoje já superou as minhas poucas expectativas.


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2016 às 14:09)

Choveu bem durante a noite, puxadinha a vento. A manhã teve uma ameça perto de Odemira, mas foi à roda e onde passou deve ter deixado muita água. Btw, da janela do trabalho ainda vi um piléu no topo de uma nuvem


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2016 às 14:30)

cookie disse:


> E as fotos onde estão???
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Não há grande coisa para fotografar, este evento não tem nada de especial.


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 16:08)

Chuva há

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro forte e tem sido assim a tarde aguaceiros intensos mas de curta duração, os terrenos já estão cheios de agua...
Curioso que vim agora da baixa de Portalegre e lá chovia pouco, cheguei aqui e começou logo a chover forte.


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2016 às 18:51)

Por Vendas Novas tem chovido , da parte da manhã e agora recomeçou ...temperatura atual de 21°C
O acumulado até agora é de 10 mm , melhor do que nada

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Boas 

Por Faro destaco um período de chuva moderada ontem a seguir ao jantar e hoje a meio da manhã um aguaceiro forte ( talvez a maior chuvada desde Maio). Apesar do aparato foram curtos períodos de precipitação e penso que durante toda a madrugada não choveu por aí além, talvez estejamos na fasquia dos 20mm.
Agora ao final do dia um aguaceiro forte mas só do Patacão para Norte. Em Faro tudo seco. Tempo muito abafado, cheguei a registar 22ºc no carro.
Ainda não tivemos um dia desagradável de chuva e vento e parece que ainda não o vamos ter.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2016 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, chuva nem foi grande coisa. 

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm

Ontem, choveu 5 mm, o que perfaz um acumulado fantástico de 8 mm. A fasquia anda mais perto dos 10 mm do que nos 20 mm. 

Na base Naval da Rota (província de Cádiz) leva um acumulado de 120.6 mm.  Os acumulados das províncias de Cádiz e Sevilha são fabulosos, nada haver com os acumulados desérticos do Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2016 às 20:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, chuva nem foi grande coisa.
> 
> Máxima: 22.7ºC
> mínima: 18.3ºC
> ...


 
Boas Algarvio o teu caso é um caso aparte, tu estás mesmo no deserto
Por exemplo, em Faro de certeza que choveu bem mais do que isso ainda assim pode ainda estar bem longe dos 20mm, talvez 15

A tua zona é muito específica ficas fora de rota...

Por exemplo aqui em Loulé sucedem-se os aguaceiros fortes e por aí imagino que nada.

Mesmo assim é mau prenúncio pois antigamente passavam  bons eventos por aí e ultimamente nada. Talvez seja só pouca sorte...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2016 às 20:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas Algarvio o teu caso é um caso aparte, tu estás mesmo no deserto
> Por exemplo, em Faro de certeza que choveu bem mais do que isso ainda assim pode ainda estar bem longe dos 20mm, talvez 15
> 
> A tua zona é muito específica ficas fora de rota...
> ...




Por aqui o acumulado deste evento vai nos 3mm... também foi pouquinho... veremos os próximos dias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2016 às 21:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas Algarvio o teu caso é um caso aparte, tu estás mesmo no deserto
> Por exemplo, em Faro de certeza que choveu bem mais do que isso ainda assim pode ainda estar bem longe dos 20mm, talvez 15
> 
> A tua zona é muito específica ficas fora de rota...
> ...



A estação de Faro (cidade), ontem acumulou 5 mm e hoje leva 7.4 mm.  Por aqui, choveu à bocado.

Também, quando acerta na rota, é só para mim.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Boa Noite,
Esta zona hoje deve ter sido onde menos choveu de todo o país, a estação que seguia já está on novamente, acumulou apenas *1.7mm*, até ao momento, ou seja, nada. Isto parece coisa do diabo.
Agora estão *17,6ºC *e o vento é moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de SSW. Espero cerca de 5mm (com sorte) nesta frente.
Bons seguimentos!


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2016 às 21:28)

Pressão a 1002 hPa
Acumulado até agora de 13 mm
Temperatura atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2016 às 21:41)

bela noite de Outono instalou-se a chuva, o vento e o nevoeiro.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Out 2016 às 21:43)

Tarde de vários aguaceiros bastante intensos aqui em Moura! Algumas ruas chegaram a ficar alagadas e estão agora cheias de sedimentos com algum calibre, sinal de que a força da água foi considerável! Durante os aguaceiros (com a duração de 10 a 15 minutos, sendo que um deles, durou cerca de 30 minutos - das 15:00 às 15:30), a intensidade do vento era considerável.
Segundo a estação Meteoalentejo, instalada na Escola Secundária de Moura, o acumulado é de 20mm!
Os terrenos, que estava extremamente secos, acabaram por ter alguma dificuldade em absorver "tanta" água (o que terá contribuído para uma escorrência superficial exagerada, bem visível nas ruas, como atrás referi).
E uma nota curiosa: a chuva que caiu em cima da vegetação ressequida originou um agradável aroma que posso definir como sendo a... chá! Sim, isso mesmo! CHÁ!
Várias pessoas comentavam o facto. Atribuo isso à libertação de compostos químicos presentes na vegetação seca, quando esta começou a ser hidratada! Basicamente o mesmo que fazemos quando fervemos as folhas do chá...


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2016 às 00:09)

Por Vendas Novas, períodos de chuva forte acompanhada com vento...temperatura atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 00:14)

E já de vez a probabilidade de ocorrer chuva superior a 10 mms entre as 12 do dia 22 e as 12 do dia 23 (evento em curso):







São estimativas. É possível que haja alguma surpresa.


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2016 às 00:26)

Chove imenso agora! A rua parece um rio!!!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2016 às 01:38)

Chuva moderada acompanhada de algumas rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2016 às 01:45)

Chuva forte, *3mm* em menos de 5 minutos "até faz fumo"
Deve ser a frente quente pois a temperatura subiu, estão *16,3ºC*
EDIT (01:48h): autêntica dilúvio


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2016 às 01:50)

Por aqui a frente levou 5 minutos a passar... deixou 2mm e uma rajada de 74km/h... por hoje acabou.. ehehe.. agora só um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2016 às 02:04)

Vento em intensificação, chuva continua.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2016 às 03:19)

Boas,
A frente já passou...o acumulado segue nos * 7.1mm*, mais do que esperava. Vamos ver o que dá o pós frontal, mas não deve ser nada demais.
Temperatura desceu bem depois da passagem da frente, como já era esperado, estão *13,8ºC *e continua a chover fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2016 às 14:49)

Boas,
Chove moderado como os aguaceiros são muito localizados o acumulado da estação que acompanho nem mexe. Está nos *7.9mm *
Temperatura desceu cerca de 2ºC.
Tatual: *19,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2016 às 16:00)

Por vendas novas o domingo está com céu nublado, ainda não choveu desde a chuvada desta noite...temperatura atual de 18°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2016 às 18:37)

tudo calmo em Faro... choveu algo esta tarde mas sem grande significado.

o ogimet marca 20,3mm no total destes 2 dias. Bastante bom.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Out 2016 às 18:43)

Boa tarde
Muito escuro a NW/W de Vendas Novas, sigo com 16.5ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2016 às 19:12)

Boas,
Ainda caiu outro aguaceiro por volta das 16h, acumulado de *8.9mm *
Este evento rendeu *11.2mm *até agora, isto comparado com outras zonas não é nada mas já é bom.Grande parte foi de hoje, pois ontem foi um autêntico fiasco.
Está frio, se o céu limpasse seria uma boa madrugada para inversões mas já está a ficar nublado outra vez, estão *13,8ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Out 2016 às 19:21)

Boas,
Tarde calma por aqui praticamente não choveu, de madrugada a chuva rendeu *11.7mm* e ontem *21.4mm*.
já há bastantes "espargos" nos campos e também os famosos " turtulhos"


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2016 às 20:06)

Boas, por aqui, muita parra e pouca ou nenhuma uva. 

Máxima: 21.4ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

Acumulados na Andaluzia (hoje):

Cádiz: 21.1 mm
Huelva: 19.4 mm
Cartaya: 14.0 mm
Ayamonte: 5.0 mm

Acumulados na Andaluzia (ontem):

Ayamonte: 19.4 mm
Cartaya: 24.4 mm
Huelva: 30 mm
Moguer: 47.2 mm
Sevilha (Aeroporto): 69.4 mm

A única coisa estranha que eu vejo, é aonde o IPMA vê as rajadas de 75 km/h no Algarve e nas terras altas de 95 km/h.


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2016 às 22:05)

Céu nublado, temperatura de 15°C
Para já ainda não choveu apesar de ameaçar 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2016 às 22:15)

nem se vê como é que esses intensos aguaceiros vão chegar cá... a previsão do IPMA vai falhar por muito. 

Tudo tranquilo em Faro.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2016 às 23:55)

Trovoada chove bem!!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 00:22)

Como chove e rajadas de vento bastante fortes! Belo inicio de novo dia


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 00:30)

Celula mais forte a passar, nem sei como descrever a intensidade da chuva  trouxe também bastante granizo!


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2016 às 00:32)

Acabei de chegar a casa, em Almada apanhei boa chuva e trovoada e agora avistavam-se muitos relampagos na direcção de Sines.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:38)

Quem quiser acompanhar a trovoada em directo.
Aquela linha é pujante...

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-carvalhal/


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quem quiser acompanhar a trovoada em directo.
> Aquela linha é pujante...
> 
> http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-carvalhal/





image


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 01:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> image


É com cada flash  está muito longe, mas sempre dá para ver ao vivo, obrigado!
______________
Entretanto por aqui já está tudo mais calmo.
*4.6mm* no Assumar mas aqui deve ter sido muito mais pois foi cerca de 30min a chover bastante, e a célula mais intensa passou mesmo por cima da vila, tal foi o dilúvio. Bela rega!


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 01:46)

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 01:56)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/144388526@N06/67A7S6

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 01:57)

joselamego disse:


> Trovoada e chuva forte aqui vendas novas. Temperatura de 13°C
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


https://www.flickr.com/gp/144388526@N06/67A7S6

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 09:31)

27mm, interessante valor mas bastante longe ainda dos 65mm de média do mês de outubro.

a noite foi bastante calma com alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2016 às 09:51)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias... Por aqui aguaceiros fortes e grossos... Isto está animado, só falta mesmo a trovoada!!! Vento fraco.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (24 Out 2016 às 12:24)

Posso estar enganado, mas parece-me que existem evidências suficientes para a ocorrência de trovoadas por vezes fortes no sul do continente português, especialmente no Algarve... De resto, talvez o centro litoral experimente algo, embora não me pareça tão intenso...


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 12:47)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Posso estar enganado, mas parece-me que existem evidências suficientes para a ocorrência de trovoadas por vezes fortes no sul do continente português, especialmente no Algarve... De resto, talvez o centro litoral experimente algo, embora não me pareça tão intenso...



Ouvem-se trovões ao longe em Faro (cidade) e chove bem há cerca de 25 min.

9,4mm acumulados para já hoje


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 13:31)

trovoada fraca neste aguaceiro mais moderado que rendeu 4mm.


----------



## trepkos (24 Out 2016 às 13:42)

Vento começa a soprar. Vamos ver se é desta que Évora é agraciada com trovoada.


----------



## Smota (24 Out 2016 às 13:51)

Foto tirada ontem, hoje deve ser mais do mesmo a ver passar ao lado. Mas choveu bem, bom para a Baja que é já este fim de semana! Agora estão 17,1 ºc e algum vento.  Boa semana para todos.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 13:53)

bela chuvada em Faro (cidade), nos ultimos 10 min o rainrate acima dos 100mm/h (agora 225mm/h)

p.s. rainrate nos 281mm/h, as ruas parecem rios


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 13:58)

Abriu a torneira em Faro  chuvada monumental! Alguns trovões na abertura

Já dá direito a passeio de canoa na Penha...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 14:00)

Isto é que é chover!


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 14:02)

20,2mm em 10 minutos em Faro (cidade)


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 14:02)

Muito vento e céu a ficar encoberto depois de uma noite chuvosa e com trovões.  .temperatura atual de 19,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 14:04)

22mm na estação do MikeCT na última hora... uns 15mm neste aguaceiro.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 14:05)

MikeCT disse:


> 20,2mm em 10 minutos em Faro (cidade)



mais do que eu pensava... grande limpeza de ruas ou melhor, grande porcaria.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 14:06)

sirenes dos bombeiros... bombas de água a funcionar.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 14:11)

bombeiros e câmara municipal... começaram as limpezas mas já não chove há uns 10 minutos talvez.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 14:14)

Agreste disse:


> bombeiros e câmara municipal... começaram as limpezas mas já não chove há uns 10 minutos talvez.



Já se passa de barco na rua de são luis para não variar


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 14:16)

na feira de Faro também deve estar muito mau... e eles ainda não desmontaram as coisas.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 14:17)

A responsável :


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 14:19)

isto estava um bocado parado até este forte aguaceiro.

caiu algum granizo também.


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2016 às 14:52)

O que se avista no mar é medonho!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 14:58)

Está um eco roxo-vermelho entre Tavira e São Braz de Alportel... parece complicado.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 15:27)

A tarde poderá ser complicada em todo o litoral sul. Mais instabilidade a caminho sendo que já fomos confrontados com a potencialidade desde fluxo de sul. 
Chuva fraca por Faro neste momento.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 15:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está um eco roxo-vermelho entre Tavira e São Braz de Alportel... parece complicado.



Por Faro nada de especial após a "grande chuvada"!  Essa instabilidade passou mais a Leste. Deve ter caído uma boa carga de água algures entre Olhão e VRSA.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 15:36)

santo estevão, toda a zona perto do nó da A22 de tavira...

e claro, deve ter chovido muito na estação de tratamento de água potável de tavira mas aí não é preciso que chova pois a água vem por condutas.


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2016 às 15:53)

Já ouço roncar e eles nem estão perto daqui, mas o céu continua feio


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 16:02)

se aquela linha a sudoeste aguentar agora é a vez do barlavento levar uma lavagem a fundo.
Mais 30-40 minutos e está a descarregar.

Albufeira vai meter água. Vamos ver...


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 16:15)

Em Faro praticamente ainda não deixou de chover agora cai moderada. Parece que a média do mês é quase garantida.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 16:17)

Já há algumas fotos na net das cheias em Faro


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2016 às 16:43)

Pela Boavista dos Pinheiros (Odemira) já chove


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2016 às 16:51)

Boas,
Por aqui o cenário é diferente, algumas nuvens e algum sol...
De madrugada choveu bem, acumulou 15.5mm, vamos ver se a chuva progride mais para norte.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 17:01)

Grande estoiro agora mesmo em Albufeira. Isto promete


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 17:06)

Está bem lançada, até estremece a coisa dentro de casa


----------



## luky (24 Out 2016 às 17:11)

Trovoes explosivos no Carvoeiro.
Alguma chuva.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 17:15)

rebenta cada um, começa a chover com bastante intensidade


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 17:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Em Faro praticamente ainda não deixou de chover agora cai moderada. Parece que a média do mês é quase garantida.



Aqui já está, tenho 61,2mm este mês , dos quais 39mm hoje


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 17:29)

Espero que esta chuva pare se não vai haver festa na baixa de Albufeira.

Está frente já rendeu 15mm


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Out 2016 às 17:36)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/10...oes-generalizadas-na-baixa-de-faro-com-video/

Chove um bocadinho e é isto no Algarve (Faro)..


----------



## chispe (24 Out 2016 às 17:40)

Mesmo agora se ouve trovões em faro


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 17:40)

Mais chuva, 3 relâmpagos de seguida. Há bastante tempo que não via nada assim.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 17:41)

a estação do MikeCT apanhou 20mm em 10 minutos.

Numa hora daria 120mm o que é quase o 190% do normal no mês de outubro.

Não é bem chover um bocadinho.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 17:43)

aoc36 disse:


> Mais chuva, 3 relâmpagos de seguida. Há bastante tempo que não via nada assim.



se for como aqui até granizo vai cair.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 17:46)

Por aqui vai chovendo com bastante intensidade, sentem-se mais frio.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 17:59)

célula forte a entrar na zona de Albufeira...aliás já entrou há algum tempo e está uma zona bastante intensa ao largo ainda no mar ou talvez já em terra.

P.S Já está a norte de Albufeira. Pelo radar já está tudo mais calmo em Albufeira cidade.


----------



## luky (24 Out 2016 às 18:04)

Por aqui mais calmo embora ainda prometa mais.
Para já 10mm


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 18:06)

trovoadas disse:


> célula forte a entrar na zona de Albufeira...aliás já entrou há algum tempo e está uma zona bastante intensa ao largo ainda no mar ou talvez já em terra.



Já entrou há muito, rendeu 28,4mm. Vem outra a caminho.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 18:09)

28mm em uma hora, nada mau!
em Faro segue a trovoada, distante.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 18:29)

O progresso da célula foi praticamente Sul-Norte. Parece que se quer estacionar ali o "autocarro" com a entrada de células entre Albufeira e Quarteira.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 18:36)

Baixa de Albufeira já está a meter água.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2016 às 18:38)

Em 1989 caíram 100 e tal mm num dia de Outubro. Se fosse hoje...

Tudo está encaminhado para Outubro acabar mais ou menos na média no Algarve. Ontem estive no Sul de Espanha e chovia mais que no Algarve mas hoje pelo radar nota-se que está a compensar. A chuva dos dias anteriores afectou mais o litoral a ver se hoje a serra leva com muita água pois há anos que não leva com uma rega valente. 

Este ano foi nefasto para a vegetação, a chuva de Maio foi um presente envenenado pois tanta humidade no final da Primavera estimulou o desenvolvimento de fungos e outras pragas. O Verão foi tão quente que até os piornos estão a secar em algumas zonas.


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2016 às 18:39)

Vou voltar para o Norte. Chove agora torrencialmente na Manta Rota.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 18:39)

Boas,
Parece que hoje é a vez do sul ter animação, já não era sem tempo! 
Choveu bem durante a madrugada mas durante o dia houve boas abertas, acumulado até ao momento é de *7mm*. Bastante chuva a percorrer toda a região sul, venha ela.
Estão *15,4ºC *com vento moderado a forte de sudeste.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 18:40)

aoc36 disse:


> Baixa de Albufeira já está a meter água.



50 milhões para as obras do polis, 20-30 milhões para o novo tunel que subsituiu a ribeira entubada.


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2016 às 18:42)

Agreste disse:


> 50 milhões para as obras do polis, 20-30 milhões para o novo tunel que subsituiu a ribeira entubada.



Entubar ribeiras é um erro urbanístico muito grave que já não se deveria cometer há décadas. Aquele vale deveria ter sido respeitado havia espaço para construir fora dali. No Algarve não aprendem é o que dá termos decisores sem formação técnica na área e uma sociedade civil fraquinha.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (24 Out 2016 às 18:44)

Bem na minha viagem para o algarve deparei me como bastantes celulas...
Esta era a de Aljustrel...
De momento chove moderado a forte já a 2h...
A cerca de 1h fez trovoada.
Aguardo pela noite


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 18:46)

Dia 2 vai sair o relatório para o novo túnel, vamos ver, chuveu 30mm, não brinquem.


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2016 às 18:57)

aoc36 disse:


> Dia 2 vai sair o relatório para o novo túnel, vamos ver, chuveu 30mm, não brinquem.



A questão é: e quando chover de novo mais de 100 mm em Tavira, VRSA, Olhão... como será? Em 1989 a ponte medieval do Gilão ruiu parcialmente. Como será agora?


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 19:00)

frederico disse:


> A questão é: e quando chover de novo mais de 100 mm em Tavira, VRSA, Olhão... como será? Em 1989 a ponte medieval do Gilão ruiu parcialmente. Como será agora?



O Algarve desaparece do mapa. Se com meia dúzia de pingas é isto, quanto mais com 100mm

Sim estava a ser sarcástico com o não brinquem. Não é nd 30mm


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2016 às 19:07)

Já vi dias de mais de 100 mm nos arredores do Porto sem problemas. No Algarve por vezes com mais de 20 mm há polémicas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 19:08)

Sul quase completamente tapado por chuva:






E que bem que faz falta!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2016 às 19:14)

Por vezes caem 100mm ou mais no norte e não há problemas... caem 20 ou 30mm no Algarve ou em Lisboa e é o caos... algo se tem que fazer.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 19:17)

nova rega a caminho... vamos ver é se não será mais intensa que a das 14:00.

Faro ou Olhão... numa das 2 acerta de certeza.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 19:21)

trovoada forte em Faro! no entanto parece que irá mais para Olhão


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 19:22)

Ecos vermelhos a entrar zona faro/Olhão


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Começa finalmente a chover por aqui, não chovia desde madrugada.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 19:34)

chove torrencialmente em Faro!


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 19:38)

mais 10mm derrepente em Faro cidade com um trovão grande no meio que me deitou a luz abaixo.

Total diária já vai em 50,6 mm


----------



## luky (24 Out 2016 às 19:39)

Agora sim. Vem para aqui em força.
Muitos trovoes, imensa chuva... Temo pela electricidade.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 19:46)

a iluminação foi abaixo 2 vezes por causa de 2 descargas elétricas.

mais trovoada e menos chuva.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (24 Out 2016 às 19:58)

Que comece o espectaculo electrico!!!! 
Está a bombar do lado do mar


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2016 às 20:35)

Atenção que há pessoal do Olhão no Facebook a dizer que houve um tornado! Sabem alguma coisa?


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pax_julia (24 Out 2016 às 20:39)

Diluvio por Beja. Muita trovoada também. A luz ja foi abaixo por várias vezes...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 20:41)

Alguns dados de estações netatmo no Algarve:
*50.5mm* em Alcantarilha (24.6mm na última hora)
*57.7mm *em Albufeira 
*44.8mm *em Carvoeiro

Por aqui chove moderado a forte neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2016 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com uma valente bátega de água entre as 19h10m e as 19h40m, caíram 23 mm, nesse espaço de tempo.

O dia, segue com 42 mm, sendo 12 mm caíram entre as 00 h e as 02h da manhã, com aguaceiros fortes sem trovoadas.

Quanto ao tornado @Nuno Figueiredo que relatou, segundo o Prociv existe queda de árvore em Olhão, agora sou eu a afirmar, que eu ouvi um barulho estranho isso ouvi e lembrei-me da altura que era um tornado, agora o que passou-se realmente eu não sei, nem vou especular sobre isso, mas que tive uma sensação estranha isso tive. 

Segundo o radar do IPMA, indica um ponto vermelho perto de Olhão.







Já existe inundações em Vale de Milho no concelho de Lagoa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 21:04)

Fortes células com eco amarelo-laranja no Algarve e Alentejo...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 21:07)

Qual o rumo dessas celulas?vem em direccao a Lisboa?


----------



## pax_julia (24 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Impressionante. Ha mais de uma hora que chove torrencialmente aqui na cidade. A luz ja foi abaixo por várias vezes. Continua a atividade eletrica. Pelas 20:55 a intensidade aumentou, nao sei os valores de rain-rate. Ouvem-se sirenes... Vai ser uma noite animada!!! Pelas imagens de satélite a festa deve continuar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 21:09)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Qual o rumo dessas celulas?vem em direccao a Lisboa?


Parecem ir de sul para norte... mais ou menos.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 21:11)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Qual o rumo dessas celulas?vem em direccao a Lisboa?


Iram-se dirigindo lentamente para NNE, percorrendo todo o interior alentejano.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 21:15)

Chove torrencial em Albufeira


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 21:15)

pax_julia disse:


> Impressionante. Ha mais de uma hora que chove torrencialmente aqui na cidade. A luz ja foi abaixo por várias vezes. Continua a atividade eletrica. Pelas 20:55 a intensidade aumentou, nao sei os valores de rain-rate. Ouvem-se sirenes... Vai ser uma noite animada!!! Pelas imagens de satélite a festa deve continuar!


Pois, uma das maiores células está sobre Beja, outra sobre Serpa e outra a W da Vidigueira. Progridem lentamente por isso permitem boa quantidade de precipitação...


----------



## jcsmonteiro (24 Out 2016 às 21:19)

pelo mapa de descargas eléctricas do ipma o sul está mesmo animado. quando seleccionei as 19UTC fiquei de boca aberta. ja não via um mapa assim preenchido a um tempo


----------



## AMFC (24 Out 2016 às 21:21)

Não tarda Albufeira volta a ficar inundada.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 21:22)

*71.1mm* em Albufeira e não pára de aumentar praticamente a cada atualização (10 em 10min) aumenta 5mm. Se isto continua assim vai haver bastantes problemas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2016 às 21:23)

Trovoada a aproximar-se de Olhão.


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 21:27)

Já choveu de tarde e fim do dia, rendeu 5mm
Temperatura atual de 16°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 21:31)

AMFC disse:


> Não tarda Albufeira volta a ficar inundada.


 Ela já está/esteve este fim de tarde.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 21:34)

lá vão as cadeiras desaguar na praia de novo. 
Será?


----------



## pax_julia (24 Out 2016 às 21:34)

Continua a festa por aqui. Grandes estoiros...


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 21:34)

joralentejano disse:


> *71.1mm* em Albufeira e não pára de aumentar praticamente a cada atualização (10 em 10min) aumenta 5mm. Se isto continua assim vai haver bastantes problemas...



Esses 71.1 mm não só desta tarde, na madrugada choveu uns 15mm


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2016 às 21:36)

Pessoal, um amigo meus de Olhão, o Brian Fernandes acabou de me enviar estas fotos os tornado:


















Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 21:37)

andando pela rua voltado a ria... relâmpagos. Vamos ter nova trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 21:38)

essa primeira foto não deixa muitas dúvidas... tornado com muita confiança.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 21:39)

http://www.postal.pt/2016/10/albufeira-inundacoes-devido-a-chuva-com-video/ 

Aqui está videos da festa esta tarde em Albufeira.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 21:39)

aoc36 disse:


> Esses 71.1 mm não só desta tarde, na madrugada choveu uns 15mm


Eu sei, mas foi entre as 17h e as 18h que foi registado o maior acumulado horário (27.8mm).


----------



## AMFC (24 Out 2016 às 21:39)

Região sul on fire hoje.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 21:41)

ups... trovoada potente agora.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Out 2016 às 21:41)

Moura também com chuva e alguma trovoada! Grande estoiro agora mesmo!


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 21:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu sei, mas foi entre as 17h e as 18h que foi registado o maior acumulado horário (27.8mm).



Sim, eu tenho uma Netatmo aqui em Albufeira a medir e choveu bem, mas ao ponto de criar cheias...


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2016 às 21:43)

joselamego disse:


> Já choveu de tarde e fim do dia, rendeu 5mm
> Temperatura atual de 16°C
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk



Choveu onde? Lamego que é a localização que tens na assinatura?

Convém identificar senão não sabemos...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 21:45)

aoc36 disse:


> Sim, eu tenho uma Netatmo aqui em Albufeira a medir e choveu bem, mas ao ponto de criar cheias...


Então a estação que estou a acompanhar deve ser a tua, é a única netatmo em Albufeira


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 21:47)

Com coloco gostos? Não consigo

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (24 Out 2016 às 21:48)

Trovoada tímida em Évora, vem de células que estão entre Évora e Beja.

A chuva tem sido certinha desde as 6 da tarde, esperemos que assim continue.

Venham é trovoadas..


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 21:49)

vitamos disse:


> Choveu onde? Lamego que é a localização que tens na assinatura?
> 
> Convém identificar senão não sabemos...


Lamego era onde vivia. Agora vivo vendas novas ....os meus relatos do tempo são de vendas novas

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 21:49)

Por aqui desde as 19h que chove sem parar, ora mais fraco ora mais forte mas parece que vem ai chuva mais intensa e persistente, vai ser uma noite bem regada


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2016 às 21:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Então a estação que estou a acompanhar deve ser a tua, é a única netatmo em Albufeira


 Há duas mas só a minha é que mede chuva. A minha até já está completa.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Out 2016 às 21:52)

Trovoada potente em Faro, são estoiros de seguida


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 21:52)

joselamego disse:


> Com coloco gostos? Não consigo
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


Do lado direito, há 3 opções (gosto, citação e responder)...


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2016 às 21:52)

joselamego disse:


> Lamego era onde vivia. Agora vivo vendas novas ....os meus relatos do tempo são de vendas novas
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk



Então convém mudar a assinatura


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 21:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Do lado direito, há 3 opções (gosto, citação e responder)...


Só tenho duas opções , não me aparece a do gosto

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 21:55)

vitamos disse:


> Então convém mudar a assinatura


Sim Vitamos , vou mudar...obrigado

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 21:57)

joselamego disse:


> Só tenho duas opções , não me aparece a do gosto
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


A mim só me aparece isso, nas minhas publicações. Que estranho!


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 22:04)

joralentejano disse:


> A mim só me aparece isso, nas minhas publicações. Que estranho!


Só que tenho a opção de responder e de aceitar novos membros...até já deixei a questão ao administrador mas não obtive resposta 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 22:06)

praticamente não choveu em faro mas a trovoada foi a mais forte do dia. Não sei onde é que a chuva foi cair mas...

já soa mais trovoada em fundo. Nova dose.

(o provável tornado em olhão chegou a santa catarina - tavira, pelo menos na forma de "fenómeno extremo de vento". Os bombeiros estão no local a proceder a limpezas).


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2016 às 22:13)

@NunoFigueiredo, sabes dizer-me em que zona da cidade de Olhão, isso é?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Out 2016 às 22:15)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/10...ilhao-muncipal-e-danifica-viaturas-com-fotos/


----------



## trepkos (24 Out 2016 às 22:19)

Está a acalmar por aqui... e trovoada népias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 22:20)

Sul com belas cargas:







IPMA já percebeu que vai dar para o torto e aumentou o aviso para Faro para laranja.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2016 às 22:21)

Ui, na mesma zona, onde eu já vi um tornado ao vivo e a cores, em Março de 1996.


----------



## pax_julia (24 Out 2016 às 22:23)

Está novamente a ficar feio. Nova trovoada,  agora com muito vento.


----------



## trepkos (24 Out 2016 às 22:26)

O grosso está a passar a Este de Évora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 22:28)

Eco laranja sobre Reguengos de Monsaraz e também entre Serpa e Moura...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Out 2016 às 22:30)

Em Moura a trovoada também está a aumentar de intensidade. Pelo radar parece dever-se à aproximação de uma célula vinda de sul. Chuva mais intensa também! Bela noite de temporal!


----------



## trepkos (24 Out 2016 às 22:33)

Aqui da janela de casa vejo relâmpagos para Este, zona do Redondo.

Já não chove.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Out 2016 às 22:41)

Chuva torrencial!
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/index.php/webcam/moura


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 22:44)

Chove com bastante intensidade á mais de meia hora não esperava tanta chuva! É sempre bom ter surpresas


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Out 2016 às 22:45)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Chuva torrencial!
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/index.php/webcam/moura


Já abradou! Mas foi um aguaceiro fortíssimo! Não durou mais do que três minutos. A atividade elétrica também tem vindo a abrandar.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2016 às 22:46)

Por aqui chove moderadamente já á largos minutos, acompanhada  de algumas rajadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2016 às 22:54)

Chuva diluviana neste momento, acompanhada por trovoada e vento forte. Atenção, aos ecos vermelhos, a sul de Faro e Olhão.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Out 2016 às 22:56)

A sw de Altura, Algarve o panorama é este.


Intermitentes!! (vídeo de Sérgio Palma)


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 23:00)

joralentejano disse:


> A mim só me aparece isso, nas minhas publicações. Que estranho!


Joralentejano já consigo ver os gostos....problema resolvido, sem eu saber como.obrigado!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## luky (24 Out 2016 às 23:09)

Pois... Nao fiquei sem eletricidade mas fiquei sem internet... Ja consegui que ligassem.
Nem foi muita chuva, uns 15mm entre as 19 e 20h, a acrescentar aos 10mm que tinham caido á tarde. Mas a trovoada estava maluca! Grandes estoiros. Aqui houve treguas a seguir ás 20h, uma clareira.
Fiz um filme que dá para ver os estoiros (má camera noturna por acaso :/


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2016 às 23:13)

Que dilúvio  os algerozes até transbordam, a rua parece uma ribeira! Se tivesse chovido bastante em dias anteriores, havia cheias garantidas...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 23:25)

Tavira deve ter que contar nos últimos 20 minutos...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2016 às 23:40)

Reguengos aparece com 25mm na última hora...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2016 às 23:41)

Na zona de Santa Catarina, o possível tornado que passou em Olhão, derrubou postes de comunicação, arrancou oliveiras e causou estragos numa habitação. 

http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2016/10/fenomeno-meteorologico-faz-estragos-na.html


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Out 2016 às 23:44)

luky disse:


> Pois... Nao fiquei sem eletricidade mas fiquei sem internet... Ja consegui que ligassem.
> Nem foi muita chuva, uns 15mm entre as 19 e 20h, a acrescentar aos 10mm que tinham caido á tarde. Mas a trovoada estava maluca! Grandes estoiros. Aqui houve treguas a seguir ás 20h, uma clareira.
> Fiz um filme que dá para ver os estoiros (má camera noturna por acaso :/


Espetacular! É com cada bomba!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 23:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco laranja sobre Reguengos de Monsaraz e também entre Serpa e Moura...



Reguengos de Monsaraz:* 25 mm* (22 UTC)

Já é a estação do dia, até merecia um alerta laranja!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2016 às 00:00)

O dia, termina com 45 mm. Vamos ver, o que a noite/madrugada nos reserva. Agora, reina a calma, mas as linhas de instabilidade continuam, a lotaria vai continuar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Out 2016 às 00:02)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Espetacular! É com cada bomba!!!



Brutal.Adorava apanhar aqui uma dessas


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2016 às 00:02)

Deixo aqui uns vídeos da trovoada forte que se abateu ao inicio da noite em Lagoa.


----------



## aoc36 (25 Out 2016 às 00:23)

Assim encerro um dia cheio de trovoada e chuva mas já mais calmo. 

Total de chuva 72mm.
Min: 15,9
Max: 18,6
Actual: 18


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 00:34)

ecobcg disse:


> Deixo aqui uns vídeos da trovoada forte que se abateu ao inicio da noite em Lagoa.



Wouuuu!... uns a seguir aos outros 

Brutal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2016 às 00:36)

aoc36 disse:


> Assim encerro um dia cheio de trovoada e chuva mas já mais calmo.
> 
> Total de chuva 72mm.
> Min: 15,9
> ...


Valor interessante, a 5 dias do famoso 1 de Novembro de 2015.

Quando cai chuva no Algarve, cai mesmo a sério. Pena é terem períodos tão prolongados de seca.


----------



## vamm (25 Out 2016 às 00:42)

Bem, a chuva por aqui tinha acalmado, mas já voltou em força


----------



## aoc36 (25 Out 2016 às 00:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Valor interessante, a 5 dias do famoso 1 de Novembro de 2015.
> 
> Quando cai chuva no Algarve, cai mesmo a sério. Pena é terem períodos tão prolongados de seca.



Inflizmente caminhamos para um clima assim, chuvas forte em pouco tempo e grandes períodos sem nada.


----------



## Lagos (25 Out 2016 às 01:11)

aoc36 disse:


> Inflizmente caminhamos para um clima assim, chuvas forte em pouco tempo e grandes períodos sem nada.



Isso é a descrição do clima do Algarve e não tem nada de infeliz, é assim há décadas, senão mesmo séculos.


----------



## Teya (25 Out 2016 às 01:14)

http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2016/10/foto-de-tornado-que-passou-por-olhao-e.html


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 01:34)

Lagos disse:


> Isso é a descrição do clima do Algarve e não tem nada de infeliz, é assim há décadas, senão mesmo séculos.



 Sem dúvida. E bem vindo ao fórum!


----------



## Lagos (25 Out 2016 às 02:00)

Obrigado, pelos vistos não há mesmo noção por parte das gerações mais novas do clima do algarve e do regime de pluviosidade intensa que alterna com grandes secas nesta minha região :

Nos últimos dias de novembro de 1949, um temporal de grande violência assolou o Algarve, e Albufeira não foi exceção. Preparada para receber a feira franca, a vila foi duramente atingida, conforme noticiou o jornal “O Século”, de 01/12/1949: “_Em Albufeira, na noite passada (29/11) e todo o dia de hoje, também choveu torrencialmente. As águas da ribeira sobrepuseram-se aos dois diques e fizeram levantar alguns cascões da canalização das águas para o mar. A parte baixa da vila voltou a ser inundada pela cheia da ribeira, registando-se prejuízos materiais em diversas casas_”.


----------



## Teya (25 Out 2016 às 02:52)

Lagos disse:


> Obrigado, pelos vistos não há mesmo noção por parte das gerações mais novas do clima do algarve e do regime de pluviosidade intensa que alterna com grandes secas nesta minha região :



Conterrâneo, eu concordo que é típico da região, mas eu recordo-me bastante bem de haver grandes trovoadas entre Setembro e Outubro com maior frequência, coisa que nos últimos anos são escassas. Era ver os relâmpagos a cair na meia-praia, adorava!

Bem-vindo


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2016 às 04:15)

Nova trovoada forte a abater-se por aqui, passando principalmente por Armação de Pera e seguindo para Norte. Mais uma vez, forte cadência de relâmpagos!
Armação de Pêra deverá estar com inundações, dada a precipitação que por lá deve ter caído!


----------



## vamm (25 Out 2016 às 09:17)

O dia hoje está abafado em comparação a ontem. Muito vento e algo negro a SO.


----------



## james (25 Out 2016 às 09:27)

aoc36 disse:


> Inflizmente caminhamos para um clima assim, chuvas forte em pouco tempo e grandes períodos sem nada.



Mas isso é a descrição perfeita  do clima mediterrânico.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 10:30)

vamm disse:


> Muito vento e algo negro a SO.



@vamm prepara-te que vais ter animação, já que no radar surge uma linha de instabilidade na tua direcção.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 10:54)

*Mau tempo. Protecção Civil regista 67 ocorrências no distrito de Faro*
25 out, 2016 - 08:42

Aviso laranja por causa da chuva mantém-se até à hora do almoço. O vento forte é responsável pelo aviso amarelo.



Várias inundações em faro. Foto: Luís Forra/Lusa
Entre as 20h00 de segunda-feira e as 7h00 desta terça, a Protecção Civil de Faro registou 67 ocorrências relacionadas com inundações e quedas de árvores, devido à chuva e ao vento forte.

O mau tempo afectou, sobretudo, os concelhos de Tavira, Olhão, Albufeira, São Brás de Alportel, Silves, Portimão, Faro, Lagoa e Monchique.

"Neste momento, as situações estão todas resolvidas” e não há “nenhuma situação em curso”, garante Richard Marques, comandante de permanência às operações da Protecção Civil de Faro, em declarações à agência Lusa.

Para a resolução das ocorrências – na sua maioria, inundações urbanas e quedas de árvores – foram destacados “90 meios técnicos e 226 operacionais".

"O vento forte provocou, às 20h30, no pavilhão municipal de Olhão, a deslocação de telhas da cobertura, afectando alguns veículos que se encontravam estacionados nas imediações. Também nesta zona e pela mesma altura registámos muitas quedas de árvores", adiantou o mesmo responsável.

Em Tavira, na localidade de Bengado, registou-se, cerca das 21h30, um caso de danos no telhado e na chaminé de uma vivenda, sem causar feridos ou necessidade de realojamento de pessoas.

"Tivemos também, entre as 22:09 e as 00:20, a Estrada Nacional 2, em Faro, cortada ao trânsito devido à queda de um cabo eléctrico e que impediu o normal fluxo de trânsito nesta via", disse ainda Richard Marques.

Todas as situações "foram resolvidas no patamar municipal, não tendo sido necessário qualquer tipo de reforço ou balanceamento de meios para fazer face às situações que foram surgindo".

Segundo o comandante da Protecção Civil de Faro, "continua a chover [esta manhã], mas com menos intensidade”. Ainda assim, “nas próximas horas, vamos manter-nos atentos, uma vez que ainda existem avisos de mau tempo para o distrito".

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou o distrito de Faro sob aviso laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro, devido à chuva. O aviso vigora até às 13h00 e passa depois a aviso amarelo.

Em vigor está já um aviso amarelo, mas por causa da previsão de vento forte do quadrante sul, com rajadas até 75 quilómetros por hora, sendo de 95 quilómetros por hora nas terras altas.

O IPMA emitiu ainda outro aviso amarelo devido à agitação marítima, prevendo-se ondas de noroeste com quatro a cinco metros, passando a ondas de oeste.

Quanto a outros distritos, o instituto colocou sob aviso amarelo Lisboa, Portalegre, Évora, Beja e Setúbal, até às 13h00, devido à previsão de chuva.

O aviso laranja é o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro e significa uma situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado. O amarelo significa uma situação de risco para determinadas actividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.

Muitas nuvens e aguaceiros

A previsão do tempo para esta terça-feira aponta para céu geralmente muito nublado nas regiões do Norte e Centro, aguaceiros – mais frequentes e acompanhados de trovoada no litoral, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade a partir da manhã – vento fraco a moderado de leste, soprando moderado a forte nas terras altas até ao início da tarde e pequena subida de temperatura.

No Sul, prevê-se céu geralmente muito nublado, aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade e frequência a partir do meio da tarde e pequena subida da temperatura.

Quanto a temperaturas, em Lisboa vão oscilar entre 15 e 23 graus, no Porto entre 15 e 23, em Viana do Castelo entre 13 e 23, em Viseu entre 11 e 19, em Vila Real entre 11 e 18, em Bragança entre 08 e 17, na Guarda entre 11 e 15, em Coimbra entre 16 e 23, em Castelo Branco entre 13 e 21, em Santarém entre 15 e 22, em Évora entre 15 e 22, em Beja entre 16 e 22 e em Faro entre 18 e 23.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/66850/mau...correncias_no_distrito_de_faro?utm_source=rss


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2016 às 11:12)

Zona de Sagres/Lagos parece que está a ser bem regada agora, alguém por lá ?


----------



## vamm (25 Out 2016 às 11:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @vamm prepara-te que vais ter animação, já que no radar surge uma linha de instabilidade na tua direcção.



Estou na Boavista dos Pinheiros (Odemira) e desde as 10h que chove bem e sem parar.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2016 às 13:11)

Sagres ultima hora *26.3mm*


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 13:22)

Curioso que aquela linha de Instabilidade tem vindo sempre paralela ao Litoral, entrou no Barlavento Algarvio e foi acompanhando a Costa Vicentina. 
O radar está promissor para o Algarve/Alentejo, bem precisam desta água  .


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2016 às 15:29)

está a chover em Faro mas de forma normal, sem preocupações.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2016 às 18:15)

Praticamente dá-se como encerrado este episódio pluvioso. Ainda choveu moderado ao início da tarde e talvez durante uma hora acumulando mais uns mm's preciosos. 
Agora é tempo de Verão de São Martinho mas frio, esse, é para esquecer.
Aqui quando fecha a torneira é sempre algo a temer mas pode ser que não dure assim tanto tempo...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (25 Out 2016 às 18:30)

Algumas fotos que consegui tirar no espectáculo longo de ontem a noite aqui por Quarteira.

Video:


----------



## MikeCT (25 Out 2016 às 19:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Praticamente dá-se como encerrado este episódio pluvioso. Ainda choveu moderado ao início da tarde e talvez durante uma hora acumulando mais uns mm's preciosos.
> Agora é tempo de Verão de São Martinho mas frio, esse, é para esquecer.
> Aqui quando fecha a torneira é sempre algo a temer mas pode ser que não dure assim tanto tempo...




Parece que ainda vem qualquer coisa na nossa direcção para esta noite


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 20:45)

*Comunicado IPMA*


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2016 às 20:48)

"Tufão no Algarve" - TVI 20H45

Nem sabem o que ri quando vi a notícia


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2016 às 21:04)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, tivemos bastante chuva até por volta das 2 da manhã, também choveu bastante logo de manhã e á hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro moderado. O final da tarde/início de noite foi marcado por chuviscos/chuva fraca. O acumulado de ontem na estação do Assumar foi de *14.2mm *e hoje de *2mm*, parece ter chovido mais que isto aqui, nada como ter uma estação meteorológica em condições em casa mas infelizmente, por agora ainda não há possibilidades. Já foi uma excelente rega por toda a região sul, começa-se a ver alguns cursos de água mais pequenos a correr, e os campos já estavam alagados em alguns locais, pena não continuar mais uns dias.
Máx: *21,8ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC
*
Já se nota uma subida da temperatura, não está frio nenhum...
Estão *16,9ºC *

A partir de amanhã já volta o verão, 31ºC previstos para aqui na quinta-feira


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2016 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui, só tive oportunidade de ir ao local ao fim do dia e já não vi nada.  

Epá, quando o presidente da CMO, fala na tv, que passou um mini-tornado, quando os media, já falavam em fenómeno extremo de vento ou tornado, lá tinha que vir este dizer bacoradas. 

O IPMA, ao final da manhã, já tinha-me dado resposta e agradecido a informação que mandei para eles, ontem à noite. 


Precipitação: 6 mm


----------



## Microburst (25 Out 2016 às 21:27)

Off-topic: "conselho de Serpa"? O corretor ortográfico anda desligado aqui no fórum, é verdade, mas no IPMA não precisamente necessariamente de estar.


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2016 às 21:57)

Por vendas novas dia com céu nublado, máxima de 22°C.nao choveu...agora voltará o sol e algum calor, mas poderá regressar chuva à partir início novembro ....temperatura atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2016 às 22:11)

Ontem em Faro.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Out 2016 às 22:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Comunicado IPMA*


WOW... Três possíveis tornados num raio de 20 km do local onde resido! A noite de ontem foi de facto animada... Em especial, por volta da meia noite e meia, forte trovoada, muita chuva e ventos fortes também... "Pena" ser de noite, o que limitou muito a perceção visual dos acontecimentos. É verdade que uma trovoada noturna é sempre interessante, mas também se perdem outros pormenores que podem ser ainda mais interessantes, nomeadamente no que ao aspeto das nuvens diz respeito...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 22:56)




----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
A esta hora já está quente estão *19ºc.*
com um bocado de sorte e a próxima noite é tropical, isto só pode ser para rir já quase em Novembro.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2016 às 13:41)

Hoje a estufa no máximo.

Actual: 25,6  - já esteve 25,8. 
Min: 18.3


----------



## MikeCT (26 Out 2016 às 15:09)

Esta noite mínima de 21,6º em Faro (cidade), hoje já chegou aos 28,7º, bom dia de praia  pois o vento é quase nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 18:45)

*Está a dar neste momento no programa Portugal em directo na RTP1: 3 tornados atingiram o Baixo Alentejo.* Muitos estragos em Serpa. Mostraram imagens de 1200 oliveiras destruídas, postes eléctricos totalmente torcidos, muros deitados a baixo.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2016 às 20:47)

Boas,
Dia quente e com muita poeira mas foi possível ver pessoas com malhas e cachecóis, ás vezes em dias mais frios vejo pessoas de calções e t-shirt ainda bem que isto vai durar pouco, Nos campos a cor verde vai ganhando terreno, mas no que toca a cursos de água, os que corriam ontem já secaram novamente, as únicas que se aguentam e mal de nós se não aguentassem são as duas principais ribeiras, este vento de leste seca tudo num instante.
Máx: *28,7ºC *
Min: *14,6ºC
*
Agora estão *17,7ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2016 às 21:15)

Boa noite, por vendas novas dia de sol e máxima de 29°C
De tarde o céu ficou encoberto.temperatura atual de 23°C
Hoje o dia esteve mais quente

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (26 Out 2016 às 23:20)

Hoje em Faro (cidade) máx de 29,2ºC. 
Neste momento ainda estão 26,1ºC, deverá ser mais uma noite tropical


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Out 2016 às 09:29)

Boas,
Lá está minima tropical de *21ºc*, não me lembro de tal cenário ás portas de Novembro senão é recorde anda lá perto, houve zonas com mínimas de 22ºc e 23ºc


----------



## PTG (27 Out 2016 às 10:28)

Hoje em Portalegre uma, impressionante, mínima de 20,9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2016 às 13:23)

Boas, por Vendas novas céu encoberto ....mínima de 19°C
Temperatura atual de 27°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2016 às 13:46)

joselamego disse:


> Boas, por Vendas novas céu encoberto ....mínima de 19°C
> Temperatura atual de 27°C
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


Corrigo para temperatura atual de 29°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2016 às 16:39)

É chuva ou virga o que se vê no Algarve e a entrar na Costa Alentejana?


----------



## trepkos (27 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Fui hoje a Beja e estavam lá uns simpáticos 31 graus... Tal como em Évora.

A juntar à humidade fica maravilhoso...

Verão ad eternum


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Lá está minima tropical de *21ºc*, não me lembro de tal cenário ás portas de Novembro senão é recorde anda lá perto, houve zonas com mínimas de 22ºc e 23ºc



Boas,

Quais são as zonas com minimas de 22ºC e 23ºC que te referes?


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2016 às 19:29)

Boas,
Dia de céu muito nublado e bastante abafado Nem de manhã estava frio.
Máx: *28,6ºC *
Min:* 16,2ºC
*
Agora céu muito nublado, vento nulo e estão *22,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2016 às 20:41)

Boa noite Vendas Novas
Dia abafado, por nuvens altas
Máxima de 29,5°C
Atual de 24°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2016 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, abafado e claro está uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
actual: 21.7ºC

Ena, uma noite tropical a 27 de Outubro, que venha mais um pouco de calor, porque não, uma noite tropical no Natal e na Passagem de ano, seria genial. 

Desde que venha, estas cut-off's que são bem mais interessantes do que depressõeszinhas que trazem umas frentes fraquitas, era ter sempre calor, é bom para o turismo e para ver umas pernocas.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2016 às 23:05)

Um foto do passado dia 25 ao final da manhã... captada na direcção de Portimão.



 

Clicar na imagem para ver na dimensão original.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2016 às 23:26)

ecobcg disse:


> Um foto do passado dia 25 ao final da manhã... captada na direcção de Portimão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espetacular!!!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2016 às 08:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Espetacular!!!



Eheh!! Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2016 às 10:12)

Bons dias, por Vendas novas , céu quase limpo, temperatura mínima de 17°C
Atual de 20°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2016 às 15:51)

Céu limpo e temperatura atual de 31°C, em Vendas Novas

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2016 às 19:07)

Boas,
Hoje deve ter sido o dia em que houve mais quantidade de poeira, céu esbranquiçado e horizonte tapado, horrível para pessoas que têm problemas respiratórios. De manhã já estava mais fresquinho aqui mas quando cheguei a Portalegre tive logo de me ver livre do casaco basta aquecer um bocado para aquela cidade ter logo mínimas tropicais, incrivel.
Máx: *27,7ºC *
Min: *14,0ºC*

Tatual: *21,4ºC *


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2016 às 20:09)

Boa noite, a todos os amantes do meteo, máxima de 31°C
Atual temperatura de 24°C
por Vendas Novas

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2016 às 16:23)

Por Vendas novas dia de sol , por nuvens altas 
Temperatura atual de 27°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2016 às 20:50)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia quente, mas hoje já não havia poeira, muito vento logo de manhã, as ruas estavam todas cheias de folhas.
Máx: *26,1ºC*
Min: *15,3ºC
*
Bastante notável a descida da temperatura á noite de ontem para hoje, mínima quase a ser batida...
Estão *15,7ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2016 às 20:56)

Por Vendas novas a máxima foi de 27°C
Atual de 19°C
Hoje também houve vento de manhã e folhas no chão 
Na próxima semana perspectiva-se ser mais fresca e poderá vir alguma chuva, isto segundo os dois principais modelos !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2016 às 10:29)

Bons dias, sol e temperatura de 20°C atual, por Vendas novas 
A mínima foi de 14°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2016 às 12:42)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a manhã já foi bastante fresca, algum nevoeiro junto ao rio mas dentro da vila havia apenas neblina, bastante orvalho, nas ervas do campo mais parecia geada 
Mínima de *8,7ºC *
Apesar destas temperaturas de verão, as árvores já vão começando a ter a sua cor tipica desta altura.
Agora o dia segue agradável com* 23,2ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de leste.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2016 às 18:30)

Boa Noite,
Máx: *25,1ºC*
Min: *8,7ºC* 

Final do dia com um bonito pôr do sol e um cheirinho a outono 














A partir de agora, as mínimas já vão ser baixinhas.
Já estão *15,6ºC *e o é vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2016 às 20:45)

Por Vendas Novas, dia de céu limpo, sol e máxima de 27°C
Temperatura atual de 18°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2016 às 21:42)

Bom arrefecimento hoje e ainda há muitas horas para arrefecer...Sigo com *11,2ºC*, agora está a descer mais devagar porque apareceu uma brisa. 
*85% HR 
*


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2016 às 21:50)

Por Vendas novas a mínima será de 13°C, prevista
Atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## chispe (30 Out 2016 às 22:14)

Aqui por quarteira/Vilamoura está uma noite agradável


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia!
Mínima fria, foi de *5,8°C*   já é normal passar do 8 para o 80. 
Agora alguns cirrus/nuvens altas e estão *6,7°C *


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2016 às 15:54)

Boas tardes, por Vendas Novas sol e temperatura atual de 27°C
Mínima de 12°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2016 às 23:14)

Boas, por aqui, o mês acaba com sol e com temperatura agradável. 

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC

Curioso, que em Albufeira andam com uma retroescavadora, a limpar a ribeira deve ser com medo da chuva, cada vez que chove aquilo mais parece ser o Oceano Atlântico.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2016 às 23:30)

Vendas novas
Máxima de 27°C
Atual de 18°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Hr a 60%

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (31 Out 2016 às 23:37)

Desde as 19h que cai lama fraca, desculpem, chuva fraca.


----------

